# extension of visa



## paris87 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm.on a tourist visa in SA which will expire end of July. I will be applying for an extension soon. I have few questions:
1- what if I don't receive the outcome till the validity of my visa
2- can I stay beyond d my visa expiry date to wait for the outcome?

Thanks for your help


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

paris87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm.on a tourist visa in SA which will expire end of July. I will be applying for an extension soon. I have few questions:
> 1- what if I don't receive the outcome till the validity of my visa
> ...


Hi Paris 87, 

You must apply for an extension 60 days before the expiry of your current visa, so I assume you must apply immediately. 
In answer to your questions, if you don't receive an outcome by July and you want to travel abroad, you will have to go through the painstaking ridiculous overstay appeal process to get your ban lifted once you land on the other side. This is a process which takes a couple of weeks and must be done before you can enter SA again. So sit tight till the extension is issued. Hopefully this is one of the laws they will be changing soon.


----------



## paris87 (Dec 13, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Paris 87,
> 
> You must apply for an extension 60 days before the expiry of your current visa, so I assume you must apply immediately.
> In answer to your questions, if you don't receive an outcome by July and you want to travel abroad, you will have to go through the painstaking ridiculous overstay appeal process to get your ban lifted once you land on the other side. This is a process which takes a couple of weeks and must be done before you can enter SA again. So sit tight till the extension is issued. Hopefully this is one of the laws they will be changing soon.


Thank you so much for your response. 
So when i spoke to VFS they said as far as you have a reciept with you stating you applied for an extension the immigrations wouldnt bother. However if we get a ban or a overstay stamp will it effect any future visa's. we plan on applying for our work visa at a later stage. probably within a year.
Thanks again


----------



## paris87 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Legalman,

If you dont mind can you please give a suitable time to call you?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

paris87 said:


> Hi Legalman,
> 
> If you dont mind can you please give a suitable time to call you?


Hi Paris87

Yes, you are welcome to call during working hours. 
Getting a ban and going through the overstay appeal process wont affect your future visa applications.


----------

